# time + genitive



## vatrahos

Hepinize merhaba! Biri bana mevsimleri / ayları ile yardımcı olabılır mı lütfen?

What is the difference between 

a) Month / Season + genitive

and 

b) Month / Season + locative


Let's say, in these sentences, we have genitive:

_insanlar kış*ın* genellikle kayak yapıyor
_[In the winter people generally go skiing]

_arkadaşlarım yaz*ın* gölde yüzmeyi seviyorlar_
[In the summer my friends like to go swimming in the lake]

But in these sentences we have locative:

_ilkbahar*da* sık sık pikniğe gidiyoruz_
[In the spring we often go on picknicks]

_Ankara'da ocak*ta*__ çok kar yağıyor_
[In Ankara in the winter it snows a lot]



Do we use genitive when we have the subject in front of the time? That seems to be the only syntactical difference I can find in these sentence structures. Or perhaps I've misunderstood them. In any case, can someone help me understand when we use genitive and when we use locative for time?

size çok teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Rallino

That's a good question, I don't think there is a rule, but here's what I came up with:

For *kış* and *yaz* we never say *kışta /yazda*. It is *kışın / yazın* (= during winter / summer)

for *ilkbahar *and *sonbahar* we never say* ilkbaharın  / sonbaharın*. It is* ilkbaharda / sonbaharda.
*
But this is when you want to mean: *during the spring* etc.

if you want to say: in the first month of the spring, then you should ofcourse go with genitive:

ilkbahar*ın *ilk ayında...


For months, we never make genitive so long as we want to emphasize the duration.

Ocakta, şubatta, martta ( in january,...)

But again you can make it genitive in a sentence like:

Ocağın ilk günü tatildir. (The first day of january is a day off)

I don't know if this can help...

Good luck!


----------



## vatrahos

Sana çok teşekkür ederim! Evet, bana izahin çok yardım etti!

So it is just a matter of tradition that *yaz* and *kiş* take genitive, even though we translate it as "In the summer / winter"?

Thanks again!


----------



## Rallino

Yep I guess you're right ^^


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> Sana çok teşekkür ederim! Evet, bana izahin çok yardım etti!
> 
> So it is just a matter of tradition that *yaz* and *kiş* take genitive, even though we translate it as "In the summer / winter"?
> 
> Thanks again!



*Yaz-ın >> In the summer

In is not genitive here.It is the suffix of adverb of time.*


----------



## Rallino

Oh Volcano might be right!

Now that I remembered, we also say:

Sabahley*in
*Öğlenley*in
*Akşamley*in*

Maybe these "in" suffixes are also that of adverb of time? I'm not so sure though..


----------



## Volcano

*It is the suffix -leyin, and yes it is also.*


----------



## vatrahos

güzel, çok teşekkürler.


----------



## vatrahos

Ancak şimdi başka sorum var:

When we say "In the mornings," why do we use "sabahlar*ı*"? Is this accusative, or again some adverbial form?

(1 Her akşam*_* / 2 akşam*leyin* / 3 akşamlar*ı*) bir bardak şarap içiyorum

1 So when we say "every + time" there is no case ending, 
2 when we say "in the + time of day (or summer or winter)" we use the adverbial case ending,
3 when we say "in the + time of day plural" we use the accusative (or what looks to me like the accusative)

Is this correct?


----------



## Volcano

*Sabah-ları

-ları is also the same suffix, which gives the "every" meaning*


----------



## ameana7

vatrahos said:


> Sana çok teşekkür ederim! Evet, bana izahin çok yardım etti!
> 
> So it is just a matter of tradition that *yaz* and *kiş* take genitive, even though we translate it as "In the summer / winter"?
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Dear Vatrahos,

I would like to add something different, if you don't mind. "İzah" is an old word which we don't use in our daily life very often. We prefer "açıklama" which is originally Turkish, while "izah" is, I think, Arabic.

Moreover, it is a detail but I want to add. If you say "bana izahın", it means that the most important thing is "bana - to you" in this sentence. However, you want to emphasize "izah - explanation" part, don't you?

You may say "Açıklamaların bana çok yardımcı oldu." which is better. 

(Please don't get mad, I pay too much attention to the details  )


----------



## vatrahos

ameana7 said:


> Dear Vatrahos,
> 
> (Please don't get mad, I pay too much attention to the details  )




Don't apologize for helping me. I *want* people to help me learn Turkish.

Sana teşekkür ederim!

Let me try again:

"açıklaman / açıklamaların bana çok yardımcı oldu"


----------



## ameana7

vatrahos said:


> Don't apologize for helping me. I *want* people to help me learn Turkish.
> 
> Sana teşekkür ederim!
> 
> Let me try again:
> 
> "açıklaman / açıklamaların bana çok yardımcı oldu"


  You are learning very fast!


----------

